# Which caliber to choose?



## swayyde1 (Oct 7, 2008)

im planning on getting this gun http://www.remington.com/products/firea ... el_770.asp

but i cant decide between .270 and .30-06 friend of mine was telling me to get a .280 since its inbetween and its a nuetral caliber, i just want a good all around caliber for deer and maybe elk late on, i dont want to have a huge collection of guns when i can get it all done in one. so which one is best or most effective.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

270!!! Actually, either one will get the job done. But personally I prefer a 270.


----------



## nesika308 (Oct 23, 2008)

You would be hard pressed to beat the '06, but I'm really likeing the 280 and the 270 is sweet. Heck I didn't help at all.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Not a hill of beans difference between them. The 06' is more versatile due to a wider selection of 30 cal bullets, the 270 is a touch flatter shooting. Of the two I personally prefer the 270 (I grew up reading Jack O'Connor, who was to the 270 what Elmer Keith was to the 44 Magnum..) and have killed a pile of critters from fox to moose with that round...

The 280 has never had any attraction for me as it doesn't do anything the 06' & 270 can't. Were I to go with a non-magnum 7MM it would be a 7MM-08 as it can be had in some nifty short actions. My personal choice in 7MM is the 7MM Magnum as it's the natural next step in performance above the 06'-270...

in 30 cal I like the 308 over the 06' for the same reason...

My primary medium game rifle is a LH Stainless Steel Model 700 in 270 with a Burris 4.5-14 Ballistic Plex scope. With the 140 grain Ballistic Tip handload I use, the plexes are all +/-1" across the board. This rifle/ammo/scope combo is deadly...


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

I've shot a 270 for over 40 years you can't go wrong


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

6.5-06 AI is the way to go for me!


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

I have hunted with a 06 for the last 25+ years. and love it. have taken numerous deer and coyote and fired one shot at an elk and took it home. I purchased a 270 about 5 years ago. have taken a few deer and yotes with it. If i was to purchase a new all around gun today it would be the 270 hands down. and yes i still have and love my 06. but when i reach in there to chase big game I grab the 270.

It has already been said either will to the job. Now it is all up to personal preference.

good luck


----------



## Advocate4Good (Nov 11, 2008)

swayyde1 said:


> im planning on getting this gun http://www.remington.com/products/firea ... el_770.asp
> 
> but i cant decide between .270 and .30-06 friend of mine was telling me to get a .280 since its inbetween and its a nuetral caliber, i just want a good all around caliber for deer and maybe elk late on, i dont want to have a huge collection of guns when i can get it all done in one. so which one is best or most effective.


swayyde1,

I just finished building a custom rifle in the .270 that took four years and four grand. I considered my options, but knowing what I already knew about the .270's devastation, it was only a matter of ammunition price.

Without going into all the calibers, the .270 specifically has three twists in ten and that in itself sustains incredible accuracy along with my Leupold Target Scope, but its velocity can be enhanced. Remington's, PRA270WA PREMIER AccuTip 130 grain AccuTip Boat Tail, its Ballistic Coefficient is .447. Velocity is 2070 @ 500 yards. Energy 1243 @ 500 yards, which is unbelievable for a lightweight caliber, and is fun to shoot too! However, to save money, I use the Remington Core-Lock 130, which is still more then enough for North American game.

Good luck!


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Advocate4Good said:


> swayyde1 said:
> 
> 
> > im planning on getting this gun http://www.remington.com/products/firea ... el_770.asp
> ...


Can you please expound on the 3 twists in 10?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I like the 3in10 thing too! But when doing a custom there are alot of things to consider. That is why I chose the 6.5-06 AI, the .260 Rouge and the .264 WM for my customs not to forget the .300 RUM also. All things considered the .270 WCF isn't a bad choise at all either.


----------

